# ,  / > Yaesu >   Yaesu FT-991

## u a3 a f o

,    

*  7 ():*

 - ,    Yaesu FT-991      

      ,   12 .   

   ,     ,   .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHGLbwLpAcI

    ,         

        .      

     ,          

 Reset.

1.  .      .       6-

  .         ,      .  
2.   CNTL-UNIT,      JP3003,   .
  .  .
3.       ,     

.
  ,            [FAST]+ [LOCK]           .
   ,      .

----------

ua3ycv

----------


## DL5EAH

New boy here with a Yaesu 991D. Can anyone explain VFO A=B A/B & Split Frequency use.
   ?

----------


## UN7CDN

> (  9991-)    ?      ?     ?


 ,       ,       :Smile: .
* 60* .,      .




> -  ...


    .

----------


## RV4AI, Sergey

. . .  . :Wink:

----------

RV4AI, Sergey

----------


## R7MU

> ...     ,  ...


    ""  :Smile:

----------


## RC7H

!!!
   991,    hamlab (   )   27.
  , , ,  4-    ,    27,   
             27  10.
   ,  991     .
   ,     .
,  ,  ,   991-.
     27200    .
      ,  , (   ,  (       ldg(ldg-1000).
 ,     ,  !!!
  !!!

----------

R3TO, R7MU

----------

